# Winter-Langeweile



## Diman (7. September 2014)

Mein Versuch die kommende Winter-Langeweile zu vertreiben.


----------



## fazanatas (7. September 2014)

Kiffen ist keine Lösung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (7. September 2014)

Die *lebensfreudigen leuchtenden *Farben sind schon mal guter Anfang.


----------



## Roelof (7. September 2014)

Ich weiß zwar noch nicht, was du vorhast, aber selbst gedreht sind leichter...


----------



## Diman (8. September 2014)

fazanatas schrieb:


> Kiffen ist keine Lösung!


Nach allen Alkoholexzessen ein wenig kiffen soll doch wohl kein Problem zu sein??? 
Hochprozentiges



Roelof schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar noch nicht, was du vorhast


Und wer hat schon richtig geraten?


----------



## Roelof (8. September 2014)

Okay, also ich tipp mal darauf los. Das sind doch dämpferbuchsen da im Sackerl, oder?

Entweder kommt das nächste Kinderfully, oder aber du baust eine amp od. german a gabel um oder ein.

Es ist die Gabel, oder?


----------



## Cyborg (9. September 2014)

Wie sollen wir ernsthaft raten, wenn dein Album BMC TF02 heißt?


----------



## Diman (10. September 2014)

Jetzt hast du aber so schönes Rätselspiel kaputt gemacht.  Womit nun die Langeweile vertreiben?


----------



## Roelof (10. September 2014)

Definiere mal dein Projektziel. ;-)

oder vielleicht möchtest du noch geplante Teile zur Diskussion stellen...


----------



## Cyborg (10. September 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du aber so schönes Rätselspiel kaputt gemacht.


Rätselspiele sind doch LANGWEILIG und genau das wollen wir nicht.


----------



## Diman (11. September 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Definiere mal dein Projektziel. ;-)
> 
> oder vielleicht möchtest du noch geplante Teile zur Diskussion stellen...


Das Ziel ist es das erste Fully für Junior über den Winter aufzubauen. Mal sehen wie schwer das Ding werden wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (11. September 2014)

und wartest du jetzt auf Schnäppchen? oder hast du dir schon mehr Details überlegt??


----------



## Diman (12. September 2014)

@Roelof Ich bin kein Schnäppchenjäger. Ist mir zu langweilig.  Ein paar Teile liegen bei mir schon im Keller rum. Aber gerade was Antrieb angeht bin ich irgendwie unschlüssig, welche Kurbel, 1x9, 1x10, 1x11? Auch die Laufräder stehen noch nicht fest.


----------



## Roelof (12. September 2014)

Kurbel - 170mm, leicht, gut, günstig, wenn schwarz/rot passt.
Schalterei würde ich persönlich 1x10-fach nehmen. 11-34 oder 11-36 mit entsprechendem Kettenblatt. Das ist ein guter Kompromiss aus Aktuell und dennoch nicht ganz neu, und du bekommst trotzdem schon günstig gebrauchte Schaltwerke (xx) und Shifter.

Und bei den Laufrädern: würde ich im Bikemarkt schnell 2 von den günstigen XMD333 holen, mit 2-fach/3-fach gekreuzten Revos und Alunippel auf 

- besser Tune oder 
- geht auch gut Novatec Discnaben 

aufziehen. Die Laufräder hat der Nachwuchs ja eh länger...


----------



## Diman (12. September 2014)

Schöne Kurbel hätte selbst auch eine, leider noch viel zu lang. Ich denk wir brauchen eine in 155-160mm. XMD333 am Fully? Ob die halten werden, bei sohnemanns Fahrweise?


----------



## Roelof (12. September 2014)

ich hab die Vorserien-Version zu Hause am Scalpel, und die Worldcup-Version am Schönwetterlaufradsatz. Mit beiden hatte ich noch nie Probleme, wenngleich ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich immer mit viel Druck fahre. Die meisten Schäden an den Felgen, die passieren, würde ich Tubeless mit wenig Luftdruck oder Sprüngen zuordnen... 
Ich fahr und speiche gerne damit. 

Von FRM-Naben und Kurbeln würde ich aber inzwischen die Finger lassen.


----------



## Diman (12. September 2014)

Kurz 1x11 wegen Preisen angeschaut, eine Kassette 250,- EUR . Neee ich hole lieber ein neues Laufrad für 888,- EUR. Denk ich bleib bei 2x9.

PS: War kurz im Keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (12. September 2014)

Ich hab im letzten halben Jahr kaum noch einen Unterschied zw. gebrauchten 9 und 10 fach Komponenten bemerkt...


----------



## Diman (12. September 2014)

9fach hätte ich einfach da, mal sehen.


----------



## Cyborg (13. September 2014)

Zu BMC nur DT Swiss.


----------



## Diman (14. September 2014)

Eine zu *Dämpfer  *passende Gabel DT Swiss XMM 110mm









Gewicht: 1650 gr.


----------



## Roelof (14. September 2014)

Das wird fein.  erinnert mich an mein übernächstes Bike projekt... magst ein Foto sehen?


----------



## Cyborg (14. September 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> DT Swiss XMM 110mm


Hat die Gabel nicht ein wenig zu wenig Federweg für Trailfox?


----------



## Diman (15. September 2014)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Hat die Gabel nicht ein wenig zu wenig Federweg für Trailfox?


Der Rahmen stammt noch aus alten guten Zeiten wo ein AM nur 120mm Federweg hatte.  Da die Gabel dank tollen Innovationen der Bikebranche auch noch tapered ist und ich einen EC irgendwas Steuersatz brauche, sollte die Gabel ganz gut von EBH her reinpassen.



Roelof schrieb:


> Das wird fein.  erinnert mich an mein übernächstes Bike projekt... magst ein Foto sehen?


Na klar.


----------



## Diman (16. September 2014)

Bei dem Lenker bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, vllt. hole ich einen Thomson AM.


----------



## Cyborg (17. September 2014)

Grundsolide Teile, Thomson AM wäre mMn bessere Option. 






Eine absenkbare Sattelstütze brauchst Du auch noch, die Elite Dropper kennst bestimmt.


----------



## Diman (17. September 2014)

Eine absenkbare Sattelstütze wäre nicht schlecht aber ich will irgendwie nicht in die neuen Teile investieren. Der Sohnemann soll erstmal wieder mehr fahren, damit sich das lohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (20. September 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Na klar.


Meine hat 150mm und Twin Shot, Gewicht inkl. Fernbedienung, bei ungekürtzem Schaft.


----------



## Diman (21. September 2014)

@Roelof 
__

Ich wollte schon immer ein Legofoto machen


----------



## Diman (22. September 2014)

Oder doch so?


----------



## Cyborg (22. September 2014)

Der Kerl guckt so böse.


----------



## Diman (22. September 2014)

Na klar das ist doch LORD BUSINESS man.


----------



## Diman (23. September 2014)

Die Kurbel ist da, Sugino XD 2fach 152mm


----------



## Fisch123 (23. September 2014)

Lochkreis?


----------



## Diman (23. September 2014)

110!


----------



## Diman (30. September 2014)

Vllt. weißt jmd. sind Redline Microline ISIS irgendwo lieferbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (30. September 2014)

Lief mir vorn paar Wochen übern Weg, als ich die 4Kant Variante suchte. ISIS gibs wohl noch, 4Kant wird nicht mehr produziert. ISIS war mir aber zu teuer. Hatte die mit google gefunden. Brauchst ja sicher auch ne spezielle Länge?


----------



## Diman (1. Oktober 2014)

150 mm


----------



## trifi70 (1. Oktober 2014)

Endo bikes kann angeblich die 145er besorgen. Lieber zu kurz als zu lang.  Oder 150er aus USofA selbst importieren?


----------



## Diman (5. Oktober 2014)

Doch mehr Farben.


----------



## Diman (9. Oktober 2014)

PS: 272gr


----------



## Diman (9. Oktober 2014)

Endlich einen passenden Steuersatz gefunden, man war das kompliziert. 








74gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (9. Oktober 2014)

Wie kompliziert? Wirst alt oder was?  ZS44/28,6 EC44/50 einfacher geht doch nicht.


----------



## Diman (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin ALT!


----------



## Cyborg (11. Oktober 2014)

Man ist doch so alt, wie man sich fühlt.


----------



## Roelof (11. Oktober 2014)

Der Geist eines 18 Jährigen im Körper eines 70 Jährigen?


----------



## Diman (11. Oktober 2014)

Wäre nichts für mich ein zu unausgeglichener Hormonhaushalt. Sagen wir mal 29 Jähriger für Rest meines Lebens.


----------



## Diman (11. Oktober 2014)

Das Herzstück. Steht gerade im Sohnemanns Schlafzimmer.


----------



## Diman (12. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Roelof (12. Oktober 2014)

In Lochbrett... zum Spätzle machen aber ungeeignet


----------



## Cyborg (12. Oktober 2014)




----------



## dorfmann (12. Oktober 2014)

Gegen Winter-Langeweile hilft Radfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (13. Oktober 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Gegen Winter-Langeweile hilft Radfahren


Ich bin zu alt mir ist zu kalt. Hab gerade einen Dichter (und Denker) in mir entdeckt. 

@Cyborg Was ist das für ein Bild mit Fragezeichen?


----------



## Diman (13. Oktober 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> In Lochbrett... zum Spätzle machen aber ungeeignet


Hab mir schnell einen Gabelkonus-Aufschläger mit Hausmitteln gebastelt. Hatte keinen für tapered Gabel.


----------



## Cyborg (14. Oktober 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> @Cyborg Was ist das für ein Bild mit Fragezeichen?


Das war mal ein Vogelhäuschen. Kannst du aus deinem Gabelkonus-Aufschläger bauen.


----------



## Diman (27. Oktober 2014)

Reifen sind gekommen, aber ich kann die nicht mehr finden von daher (vorerst) leider nur die Verpackung.



Der Sohnemann meinte BRUTAL! 



Es geht auch mit der Aufbau langsam weiter, am WE wieder mal ein paar Stunden Zeit investiert.


----------



## Deleted176932 (27. Oktober 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Reifen sind gekommen, aber ich kann die nicht mehr finden von daher (vorerst) leider nur die Verpackung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht klasse aus! Was ist das für eine Lackierung split?

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Diman (27. Oktober 2014)

Danke! Weiß-Silber.


----------



## Roelof (3. Februar 2015)

@Diman Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten??


----------



## Diman (16. März 2015)

@Roelof Leider nein, der Winter war nicht langweilig genug.


----------



## Roelof (16. März 2015)

Hattet ihr wirklich Winter?? Bei uns waren nur ein paar Tage etwas kälter...

Immerhin - ich hab letzte Woche für meinen eigenen Hobel wieder Teile bestellt und hoffe in naher Zukunft fertig zu werden. 

btw - ich hätte 2 Standrohre aus Carbon von DT-Swiss übrig, allerdings ohne Ausfallenden. Nagelneu, Lackiert mit Gold, sind aus der EXC-Serie, glaub ich, sollte baugleich mit xmc sein. Hast du eine Idee, was man damit machen kann??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (17. März 2015)

Roelof schrieb:


> Hattet ihr wirklich Winter??


Nur kalendarisch in HH gibt es grundsätzlich keinen Winter. 



Roelof schrieb:


> Hast du eine Idee, was man damit machen kann??


----------



## Diman (30. Juli 2016)

Auch hier ging es mal weiter


----------



## track94 (30. Juli 2016)

Schöne Blumen und Hecke ...der Rasen braucht Zuwendung und der Klee muss gezupft werden ( mach ich zum runterkommen  )
Und natürlich einen schönes Rad


----------



## giant_r (30. Juli 2016)

na der umstieg wird aber heftig, und dann auch noch wieder zurueck auf ein laufrad.....
nein im ernst, dass sieht echt richtig gut aus, hast du eine zielvorstellung zum gewicht?


----------



## Diman (2. August 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> der Rasen braucht Zuwendung


 omfg Ich hab nicht mal Zeit für Radfahren und jetzt kommst du. 



giant_r schrieb:


> na der umstieg wird aber heftig


Nee der Sohnemann ist aber schon groß genug.  



giant_r schrieb:


> hast du eine zielvorstellung zum gewicht?


Nein leider nicht, mal sehen was wird.


----------



## Floh (17. August 2016)

Wusste gar nicht dass BMC auch short link Hinterbauten á la Santa Cruz / Intense macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (4. Mai 2017)

Endlich 155mm Kurbel bekommen


----------

